
NYC cops did a work stop, yet crime dropped - mark_edward
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/nyc-cops-did-a-work-stop-yet-crime-dropped/
======
meri_dian
>"During the slowdown, police continued to respond to calls, and the arrest
rate for major crimes (murder, rape, robbery, felony assault, burglary, grand
larceny, and grand theft auto) remained constant"

It's an interesting study, but the fact that the arrest rate for major crimes
remained constant while the rate of reporting for those crimes dropped tells
me that the rate of those crimes being committed didn't actually drop.

------
DrScump
The _arrest rate_ for "minor crimes" went down. That is not the same as
proving that "crime dropped".

For example, the _arrest rate_ for car burglary in San Francisco is very low,
yet streets everywhere are littered with auto glass chunks.

